# Frustration at it Finest!



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

I was working on a slingshot trying to do a plastic/wood slingshot. After finally getting the plastic core done correctly, (2 hours) I make the mistake of gluing the wood before making an important cut which meant the difference between completing the project and it turning into garbage. So now I got garbage. Now I am debating on either redoing the one I just trashed or leave that for another time and try something a little less complicated. GRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

As aggravated as you are i would leave it till tomorrow or you might have more than one in the trash tonight


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't trash anything ... just set it aside. And while the lesson is fresh, just make another one.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

As Charles said, don't trash it. Set it aside and something may pop in your head to fix it or just redesign it to make it work. I always seem to rush but cool things can happen when we set it down for a bit and move on to another project.


----------

